# Friend VISA UAE needed



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

Dear all,


i have a friend coming to Dubai in 2wks for a visit and just realized can not get arrival VISA in Dubai since passport its from Poland (even if living in Sweden)...

We are friends (not family related) and person is coming for holidays but staying with me for one week before flying out.

How can i get a VISA for my friend?
I live in Dubai, have valid work permit and valid work contract, so believe i can be sponsor but now the question is, we are not family and both single...

Best way should be to apply via some hotel here Dubai? At home country they can not guarantee the VISA (on time) and also since not flying with EK, so it can not be done via Emirates..

any one had similiar issue with country not on the list of passports where u can get arrival VISA? pls let me know what to do,

Thanks in advance,

/Carlos


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

carlinhos said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> i have a friend coming to Dubai in 2wks for a visit and just realized can not get arrival VISA in Dubai since passport its from Poland (even if living in Sweden)...
> ...


I've sponsored family a couple of times but they were always flying Emirates so the visas were sorted out via them. Sounds like you'll need to make some trips to immigration unless you have someone at work who can arrange it for you. I'm surprised Poland, as EU, isn't a visa on arrival country. 

Something to deal with sooner than later is you'll need some passport photos of your friend. Get these posted ASAP or you'll need to get photos emailed then take them to a photographer who can print them on passport style paper. That can be a hassle and could delay things.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

carlinhos said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> i have a friend coming to Dubai in 2wks for a visit and just realized can not get arrival VISA in Dubai since passport its from Poland (even if living in Sweden)...
> ...


Carlos, I had some friends come visit me in Dubai that were from Canada. I used this SERVICE. They were legit and got the visa quickly. Your friends need to contact them and sort the stuff out. Read all the details carefully as most countries (except Canada) require a deposit to be made with them and you get it back when you can verify that you left the UAE in the time specified. Good Luck, Brotha.


----------



## Deets (Sep 19, 2011)

carlinhos said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> i have a friend coming to Dubai in 2wks for a visit and just realized can not get arrival VISA in Dubai since passport its from Poland (even if living in Sweden)...
> ...



Hi There,

I've used SNTTA (you can look up the website on google - am a newbie to the forum so not able to paste the link) to organise visas for friends/family as well. They're very reliable and legit (you should be able to get the visa within a week) so you should not have a problem - and avoid the hassle of organising the visa yourself!

Good luck!


----------

